# My wax collection !!



## momentum001 (Mar 1, 2007)

*My Zymol collection !!*

some of my wax collection at the freezer 









and the queen!!










Thanks for looking:thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Nice collection you got there :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice collection, which ones your fave??


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

Since when did coca cola start making waxes.. 

Nice collection :thumb:


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

WOW!

Now that´s what I call a collection!
Beautiful...

And, yes, please describe those waxes for us


----------



## tomelmer (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow indeed thats some nice collection:thumb:


----------



## Mike197 (Feb 18, 2010)

Awsum


----------



## E5XTC (Oct 30, 2007)

I have just shot my load .... Sorry !


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

ADW said:


> Since when did coca cola start making waxes..
> 
> Nice collection :thumb:


Good spot.:lol:

Fantastic collection.:thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Flipping heck, stunning


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

Mexico? (flag spot) Very nice collection of wax! I'd have a padlock on that fridge


----------



## yamaha (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice waxes!, my favorite is cocacola P lol


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

If i remember correctly your mexican but work in brazil?

Nice collection


----------



## momentum001 (Mar 1, 2007)

JPC said:


> If i remember correctly your mexican but work in brazil?
> 
> Nice collection


Si senor Mexican living in Brazil:thumb:


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Good god man, you have a serious wax fetish. Fantastic! 
I'd too put a padlock on the fridge and wrap a chain round it. Nice one :thumb:


----------



## momentum001 (Mar 1, 2007)

Posambique said:


> WOW!
> 
> Now that´s what I call a collection!
> Beautiful...
> ...


This is what i have so far and its arriving this month Celeste ditaglio :thumb:

dg aqua wax
PB natys
PB natys blue
PB natys red
Malco imperial paste wax
Malco VOC imperial paste wax
Malco nano blueberry paste wax
Malco enhancer
Malco flash wax
Malco banana nano wax
Malco aqua wax
Mother gold liquid
Mothers gold paste wax
mothers power wx
mothers reflection wax
mothers syn wax
mothers spray wax
mothers top coat
megs nxt liquid V1
megs nxt liquid v2
megs nxt paste V 1
megs nxt paste v2
megs16
megs 26
collinite #476
Collinite #845
collinite la marque
Heritage wax
fuzion
DP max wax
sig series II v.i
sig series v.2
souveran
vic chaos
vic mayhem
vic concours
vic collectors
Dodo SN irock
Dodo austintacius 
cg butter wet wax
cg petes 53
cg xxx
cg 50/50 v1
cg 50/50 v.2
cg e-zyme
zymol creme
zymol carbon
zymol japon
zymol rouge
zymol ebony
zymol ital
zymol titanium
zymol glasur
zymol concours
zymol destiny
zymol vintage
swissvax CR
RBOE
3M Show Car 
AG High Def


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

You favourite?

Most used?

Fantastic, almost like a collector of waxes. Like a stamp collector!


----------



## PK001 (May 8, 2008)

So, your picture of the fridge contents was just the tip of the Ice berge.:doublesho

Thats, some collection I see above!


----------



## momentum001 (Mar 1, 2007)

gally said:


> You favourite?
> 
> Most used?
> 
> Fantastic, almost like a collector of waxes. Like a stamp collector!


You favourite?
Vintage

Most used?
always ended grabbing Vic red and Souveran

:thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great Collection :thumb: 
there is one wax is not available in your collection  guess? it is between 30-40$ ?


----------



## momentum001 (Mar 1, 2007)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Great Collection :thumb:
> there is one wax is not available in your collection  guess? it is between 30-40$ ?


P21s?


----------



## javierpeba (May 2, 2010)

Great collection! I´m jelousy


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Eurgh, coke zero


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

momentum001 said:


> P21s?


:doublesho how you know that !


----------



## Victor (Oct 10, 2010)

its that the new coke zero sealent, tryed it last week, not working for me to thin. and put a brownish look to my clearcoat.


----------



## momentum001 (Mar 1, 2007)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> :doublesho how you know that !


:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Because its the only real good one that im missing in that range
:thumb:


----------



## Ignitus (Nov 15, 2010)

Nice :thumb:


----------



## R2P (Dec 25, 2010)

well into four figures that collection! £****


----------



## welsh_ben (Dec 27, 2010)

thats a hell amount of waxes there...i simply got autoglym lo


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## AKFM (Dec 26, 2010)

wow loads there!! what a collection!


----------



## momentum001 (Mar 1, 2007)

*Collection up-dated*

My Christmas & New years presents




























Merry Christmas and happy new year to all the members!!


----------



## The Beast (Sep 16, 2009)

Very nice collection of waxes!! Just a quick question, is putting waxes in the fridge/freezer a good idea? Or at what temp should we keep waxes?


----------

